# My Rhomb Rio Nanay



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

hello guy, this is my rhombeus perù, size 14 cm is very aggressive!

PS: i from sicily(italy)


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

nice rhom


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

salvo

Thats a nice Rhom, I love how red his eyes are!!


----------



## EL NATTE (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi SALVO 85 I don't know' where we are already there' see but when I have seen the rombeus I have remembered of you....... ( we ma sei internazzionale







) . Sorry for my inglesh







i cam from ITALY ( PIRANHA MANIA







) . Compliments for the site !!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice rhom and


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank's guy








el natte ciaooooooooo sono salvo anche qui sei da per tutto


----------



## EL NATTE (Jul 25, 2010)

salvo85 said:


> thank's guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehehe volevo dare un'occhio alle vasche estere e chi mi ritrovo .... grande salvo !! 
Sorry for the language gays but write in the same italian forum.....


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

you guys are users of an Italian forum dedicated to the piranha, we look forward to you









guys I had a question, to me it was sold for black rhombeus Peru, but a growing livery seems to have filled with iridescent scales, this makes me think it is a black diamond! what do you think?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice I like the red on the anal fin looks very unique and those red eyes...nice


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice Rhom.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

guys thanks again, now measure 14 cm, I still doubt whether it is a black diamond!?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

first off







to P-Fury

very nice looking rhom you have


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank his majesti


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

hello guys how are you? is some time since I post my latest photos Rhomb, now is 17 cm, although it is a really grows Serrasalmus, and I am happy that there







seems to be in shape? PS: sorry for my lousy english


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Black Diamond Rhombeus.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome, very nice pictures, thanks for sharing, and I would guess black diamond too.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

So much red in this guy - That's a amazing looking rhom.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks a lot guys, Im happy glad you like it, try to do the best we can grow!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The coloring on his gill plate is ridiculously bright, nice fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the red!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Rhom. Very unusual.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks again, and then you say that this is a black diamond? imagined, the seller sold it to me black peru, so better


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

True Diamond piranha (AKA Sparkly Fairy Rhoms) come from peru.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

salvo85 said:


> thanks again, and then you say that this is a black diamond? imagined, the seller sold it to me black peru, so better


Definately not an ordinary,average Rhomb. Great colors! You got lucky. Good luck with him.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful rhom!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this one.







You have one very beautiful rhom and as already stated it's coloring is amazing....looks kind of like the few examples of Bolivian rhoms that I have seen.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks again guys, ever heard of bolivia Rhomb, from what we see from? its red color is amazing live!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I bet! Pics never do a fish justice.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

one video


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool video... Gonna look like a monster when fully grown!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank smoke


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree very nice rhom


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I hadn't seen a rhom with as much red on it's gill plate as this one in a long while !

Very nice !


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

is the red that is very heated, thanks again for the compliments guys


----------

